# Can not get the ticket cache for root

## jordanwb

A Windows machine has a Lexmark Z2300 attached to it, and is shared. The windows box's IP is 192.168.1.6 and the printer's share name is LexmarkZ2300. I went to the cups interface and added a Samba printer with the url of "smb://192.168.1.6/LexmarkZ2300" and selected the newly installed Lexmark drivers. I sent a test job to the printer and I get "Can not get the ticket cache for root" beside the printer's name when I click on the printers tab.

Click for a pic

On my laptop it says "The Printer cannot communicate with the computer."

----------

## kite14

Looks as if the windows computer does not like the user-account you are trying to print with.

Try to modify the device URI as follows:

```
smb://workgroup/user:password@192.168.1.6/LexmarkZ2300
```

where workgroup, user and password are the ones set in your Windows computer.

I've read somewhere that the password is mandatory, so you cannot left it off; if the user account in your Win-box has not a password set, then you MUST add it in order to communicate with the shared resources (printers, folders,...).

----------

## jordanwb

I'll give that a try tommorow. Thanks.

----------

## jordanwb

I changed the Device URI to include the workgroup, username and password and I still get the same error on my laptop and my desktop. It seems that the "The Printer blah blah blah" is caused on the remote computer because I get the "Printing Started" sound but nothing comes out.

----------

